# About the front page (innocent question, no complaints, please do not make any here.)



## TreWatson (Oct 24, 2010)

I was told alex was planning a new front page.

i'm just wondering, is it gonna be like totally new, or are we looking at a prettier re-hash of the old one?

has he given up any info yet?


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2010)

Plus, the interview link is still broken.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm excited. With Alex's new rig there should be some sick eyecandy.


----------

